# Turned oak candle holder...



## Adam (22 Oct 2004)

I knocked this up, just to have a go at turning. Plan is, to have it in our fireplace, once I've knocked it through and built a mantel piece. Maybe.







It was lovely piece (of oak) to work - the grain patterns are superb. It's not really come out in the photo, but I thought I'd try...





















I do need to drill the central hole out just a wee bit more - I'll get that done later today....

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Oct 2004)

Adam,

Looks great and just the thing with Christmas coming along. As you say the figure in the oak is lovely.


----------



## Alf (22 Oct 2004)

Watch out, Adam. Turning could take over and become your _burning_ passion... :roll: :lol: 

Good stuff. What's the finish?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Taffy Turner (22 Oct 2004)

That's very nice Adam.

Did you drill the holes for the tea lights before tuning the top face, or was the drilling the last op before finishing?


----------



## Adam (22 Oct 2004)

Alf":2i6o0duz said:


> Watch out, Adam. Turning could take over and become your _burning_ passion... :roll: :lol:



Nah, it doesn't really appeal. I got the lathe as I found I needed it for general furniture making.

_burning_ passion... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 



Alf":2i6o0duz said:


> Good stuff. What's the finish?
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Danish Oil, 4 coats, lightly sanded between each code, then 2 coats of black bison clear wax. (I never deviate from this standard finish ever. It really does make things very easy, and although I'm missing out on all the other techniques I know I should have a go at, with such limited time in the workshop as it is, knowing this technique provides an acceptable, quick and guarenteed result means I can get on with making things.)




Taffy Turner":2i6o0duz said:


> Did you drill the holes for the tea lights before tuning the top face, or was the drilling the last op before finishing?




I drilled the holes before turning the entire thing. Although it require some effort to get it mounted centrally, as I had no guide hole through the centre with which to orientate the mount. Slightly laborious but only took a minute or two to sort out.

Adam


----------



## morrisminordriver (22 Oct 2004)

Hi Adam - tht looks really nice - what type of lathe did you turn this on?.
MMD.


----------



## Adam (23 Oct 2004)

morrisminordriver":3su5i6cb said:


> Hi Adam - tht looks really nice - what type of lathe did you turn this on?.
> MMD.



I think, the Jet M600 - it's available from Axminster. It's the one I picked up cheap in the Axminster auction earlier this year, due to the cable having some degradation where it had been in contact with the polystyrene in the box. Works a treat. I have moved the switch into a new location by drilling a couple of new holes in the casting. I must take a piccy of it in the new configuration when I get a chance.

Adam


----------



## Guest (24 Oct 2004)

Nice job Adam But will you be warm enough with so few candles?


----------



## Martin (24 Oct 2004)

Very nice Adam - doesn't quite fit the "something I just knocked up" description though (far too nice a peice to fall into that category  )

Interesting that you went the Danish Oil route. One of the things that I do enjoy about turning is the ability take the finished peice off the lathe in one session (although that generally implies sealers, friction polish etc.). But that's probably got something to do with the (rather low) rate of production out of my workshop (too busy dreaming of new tools I should buy, and how I can arrange the workshop to fit them in :twisted: ).

Turned peices really impress SWMBO because they generally get produced so quickly...

Martin.


----------



## Adam (24 Oct 2004)

Martin":3ldnhdpo said:


> Turned peices really impress SWMBO because they generally get produced so quickly...
> 
> Martin.



Exactly, same here....

Adam


----------

